
Walt Mossberg is retiring in June - petercooper
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/7/15217980/walt-mossberg-retiring-in-june
======
snowwrestler
Am I the only one who thinks he really retired when he left the WSJ? Recode
might have been better money for him (I don't know) but it was undoubtedly a
much smaller platform and audience.

For a while there at WSJ he basically drove the entire consumer conversation
about computers and mobile devices. Not so much since he left.

------
lloydde
> It just seems like the right time to step away. I’m ready for something new.

The something new here is retirement? The article doesn't seem to describe any
details on what retirement means to Walt.

Walt, Kara and Recode -- ignoring Kara's Yahoo obsession -- is the only tech
popular news I read where I have regularly have confidence in the reporting.

------
PhantomGremlin
It doesn't look like Walt Mosspuppet is retiring his twitter.[1] He doesn't
seem to make video reviews any more. I thought they were hilarious, but I
guess I was in the minority and he couldn't make it pay for him. Here's a
random one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Fi9V_ot4I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_Fi9V_ot4I)

Plenty more on Youtube under mosspuppet.

[1] [https://twitter.com/mosspuppet](https://twitter.com/mosspuppet)

------
rootbear
I didn't know that Mr. Mossberg lived in Maryland. I'll have to keep an eye
out for that car!

~~~
atonse
I've seen this car!

I always wondered where in MD he lived (he's mentioned before that he lives in
Chevy Chase), because his videos always look like familiar surroundings.

Awesome!

------
losteverything
I would like to ask walt if he thought this could happen today: a 23 year old
waking into a newspaper and start a career. (I assume no would be his answer
but that's why I ask)

Q2 for walt: What would the name of the office/company be today that you think
you could walk into as a 23 yr old and start a career?

~~~
eli
The Washington Post is hiring pretty aggressively here in DC. I don't see any
reason a 23 year old couldn't start a career there.

------
taude
I hope to be as mentally sharp and up on tech when I'm 70 like Walt is. I
always enjoyed his thoughts and opinions, even in the glory Apple-could-do-no-
wrong days. Even then I thought he gave fair reviews, and good insight.

------
MBCook
Dang. I've really been enjoying his podcast every week.

~~~
ChrisLTD
Same. Nilay Patel and Mossberg have a great rapport.

------
smt88
This is how I know that the old Apple is really dead.

~~~
heavymark
Huh? He's a 70 year old man retiring after 47 years of work. What does that
have to do with how Apple has evolved over the years?

Unless it's suppose to be satire of all the people who always say, "If Jobs
were around X wouldn't have happened" about everything. Aka if Jobs were
around old men would never retire.

~~~
osho741
Because it's widely known that he often references Apple even if the topic has
nothing to do with that company.

~~~
mwfunk
Kinda like what's happening here...

